# HELP!! Goat with hypothermia



## LI Boer (Jul 22, 2017)

This morning one of our goats was found out in the cold. For some reason he didn' sleep in the shelters with the rest of our goats. He is about 6 months old. 
Not sure of the breed. Brought him inside. Temp was down to 96. Put him on a heating pad and wrapped him in blankets to start to warm him up. Temp is now up to 98.5. I can start to hear some gut sounds. He drank a little bit and wants to eat hay. For some reason he is drooling a lot. What would cause that? What else should we do to help this little guy get better. When should we start feeding him hay to get his rumen going.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

How cold was it last night in your area? Hopefully some of the experienced "cold" weather members will respond quickly. Praying for a full recovery of the little guy.


----------



## LI Boer (Jul 22, 2017)

It was probably in the upper 20s to low 30s. Update on him.....temp is up to 100.5. He us up and walking around and his little tail is wagging but he is walking a little stiff. He is drinking a lot of water and eating some hay. I gave him a dose of probiotics and b complex gel. I know we are still not out of the woods, but things are looking up.


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't have experience in treating hypothermic goats, but my question would be, why didn't he move inside when he was getting cold? I suppose a mean goat could have kept him out, but it seems like he may have something else going on. Upper 20's isn't that cold either. I would think most goats would be able to keep warm outside in that weather. 

If he was mine I would deworm him unless his eyelids are dark pink. Also be on the lookout for any signs of infection or other illness. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a fecal for worms and cocci.

How are his inner lower eyelid coloring?

Is he peeing OK?

Drooling? Did he get a hold of something toxic maybe? 
Is he still drooling?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree. 20º isn't that cold. The hypothermia was probably secondary to something else.


----------



## LI Boer (Jul 22, 2017)

So I spoke to our vet and told him all the symptoms and he said it' listeriosis. We are starting him on penicillin right now. He is eating and drinking. His poop is normal goat berries. Hopefully we caught it in time. I will keep everyone posted


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Good luck
Listeriosis is tough


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you found out, prayers sent.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

The wonderful goat people here are amazing! Like detectives! Good luck with him & please keep us informed. He's so lucky you found him, brought him in, warmed him up & contacted TGS!


----------



## LI Boer (Jul 22, 2017)

Your right, the people on here are amazing. So knowlegable and kind. Really a great group of people.

Well the little guy made it thru the night and is about to get his second shot of penicillin. He is definitely a fighter and I really hope he pulls thru this


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad he is hanging in there. Good work, keep it up.


----------

